# Kona Ute Cargo Bike



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

What do people think of this bike, I just saw it while browsing REI. com. I could get it for about $700 ($900 -%15 from REI CC dividend - $70 2008 dividend )

http://www.rei.com/product/784915

I'll probably pass I have a few other projects that need funding more than a hauling bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I`ve never ridden any of those stretched limo bikes, but the Ute, being a few inches shorter than BD, looks like maybe a nice "tweener". I don`t know why they don`t get any action on the forums.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Nice bikes, IMHO not being compatible with the Xtracycle attachments is their only big downside. At 1/2 the cost of a Big Dummy they are definitely worth a look.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.bilenky.com/cycle_monkey_cargo.html

or for a lot more another interesting item


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Or do something good for Rwanda and buy a coffee bike. . . . if they are tough enough to haul coffee berries to market they can probably handle urban cargo.

http://projectrwanda.org/store/


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

No thanks. REI site says it's not eligible for a gift box.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

I actually like it. I wonder what is the max load of that bag?


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

JohnHemlock said:


> Or do something good for Rwanda and buy a coffee bike. . . . if they are tough enough to haul coffee berries to market they can probably handle urban cargo.
> 
> http://projectrwanda.org/store/


That thing is awesome...wish I had the scratch to buy one...and a place to put it.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I rode the 2008 model in January and actually loved it. I have been looking for a different bike and had been leaning towards a touring bike of some sort although the Ute may be good for me since I routinely use my bike around town loaded and the extra space on the back would be nice. I had to test ride it in the snow when it was 14 degrees out but I stayed on it for 15 minutes and really enjoyed it. 

The one I rode was being used by the LBS for running errands and had also been ridden from Pittsburgh to Washington DC on the trail as a support bike for a group ride. The mechanic who rode it carried all the tools, including a work stand, he needed to give support to the riders, he carried his personal gear as well along with his clothes.

I found a 2008 model used but haven't bought yet since I haven't yet wished to part with any money. I also am considering the 2009 model since it comes in two size now and the larger bags look nice.

The bike was comfortable although I am torn since I really would like drop bars on a bike to get out of the wind when I need. The utility of the Ute may win out though.


----------



## rray (Nov 7, 2008)

That was the first bike that got me interested in getting rid of my car. This is what actually made me do it. It accomplishes the same thing, (and more), and allows me to use my bike for more than just hauling stuff.


----------

